# What are you staring at?



## icassell (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## timbearden (Sep 25, 2010)

Funny, I almost want to say the spider is cute.


----------



## icassell (Sep 25, 2010)

timbearden said:


> Funny, I almost want to say the spider is cute.



Go ahead. Say it. You know you want to! :lmao:


----------



## fotof1sh! (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, interesting shot!  Do you know if those are really its eyes, or just those markings some animals have to scare away their predators?


----------



## icassell (Sep 26, 2010)

I think they're eyes, but not sure.


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 26, 2010)

I see at least 4 eyes that I'm sure are real... 

Nice.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 27, 2010)

Awww ain't he cute, nice shot. :thumbup:


----------

